
Categories of Optics (2018) - KenoFischer
https://arxiv.org/abs/1809.00738
======
avmich
Note that "optics" here is in functional programming (or rather, category
theory) sense, not in physics sense.

~~~
The_rationalist
E.g in Kotlin: [https://arrow-kt.io/docs/0.10/optics/lens/](https://arrow-
kt.io/docs/0.10/optics/lens/)

